# Fritzbox Zugriff auf feste ip verhindert - Amazon aws?



## z4x (25. Dezember 2018)

Hi, mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei den Ereignissen von meiner Fritzbox irgendwas nicht stimmt. 

Das Log ist voll mit der Meldung:
"Der Zugriff auf die feste IP-Adresse [IP-Adresse] wurde durch die Filter für Internetseiten verhindert"

Die taucht mehrmals die fast schon mehr mals die Minute auf.

Das seltsame ist, dass ich keine ip Adressen geblacklistet habe.
Und dennoch steht ein ganzer Haufen von Ip Adressen in der "Liste erlaubter IP-Adressen", als nicht angehakt und somit quasi verboten. 

Weiterhin scheinen fast alle zu Amazon Web Services (AWS) -  Cloud Computing Services zu führen. 
Die sorgen auch wohl für die Meldung, obwohl ich das überhaupt nicht benutze.
Oder ist das nur quasi der Server Anbieter und die Ip adressen gehören zu etwas, dass auf dem Server gespeichtert ist?

Die Fritzbox ist die 7490.


Sollte ich die Ip adressen freigeben oder es einfach ignorieren?
Oder was kann das sonst sein?

Schonmal danke

edit: 
Ich habe einfach mal alle gelöschtin "Liste erlaubter Ip Adressen". 
Sie war dann kurz leer aber danach standen sofort schon wieder neue drinnen.

edit2: 
Ich denke, dass das gast netzwerk irgendwas damit zu tun hat

edit3:
ich hab jetzt im Gast Netzwerk von alles außer Blacklist auf whitelist umgestellt und jetzt hat das ganze aufgehört. Also ich denke das lag irgendwie daran.


----------



## colormix (26. Dezember 2018)

Richtig Erkannt du hast eine Block Liste drin das ist so eine Art Werbeblocker im Router, 
ich benutzte so was  auch als Werbeblocker  damit ich mit Receiver und Handy/Table nicht zu sehr genervt werde mit Werbung und der Kram von schädlichen Seiten erst gar nicht  auf den Rechner  kommt und gleich im Router Geblockt wird .
Heißt ich kenne diese Meldung von der Firtzbox ! 

Du kannst  aber auch Gesperrte Seiten und IPs wieder raus nehmen  und frei schalten ,

Andere Filter Liste fritzboxliste nehmen ?
gibt auch welche die blocken zu viel .


----------

